# Need help finding the Headlamp Range Control Module



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

I've an issue with my xenon light aiming. The fault says "01538 - Headlight beam adjusting motors Short circuit to ground". I have checked both the level sensors are ok, and the adjustment motors look ok so I've bought a replacement range control module as I believe it's a system fault rather than something specific to a lamp as neither lamps move.

Trouble is I can't find the bloody thing on my roadster. I thought it was on the bulkhead behind the left hand seat, but after removing all the boot trim and peering through the letterbox into the area where the Bose amp and central locking module is on the right hand side I can't see any modules on the left side.

Do I have to remove the trim from behind the seat to get to it? Or is it somewhere else? Or is there a better way to get to it?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Headlight beam adjustment module j431 behind right rear trim panel, near access plate for fuel pump on Roadster
Head light control module j343, j344 below head light assembly.. battery & air filter remove.
According to Bentley.
Hoggy.


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks Hoggy, so behind right trim panel, is that the one behind the driver's seat, or the right trim panel in the boot as I don't know where the fuel pump access panel is either.....?

Does Bentley do pictures?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No pics, but behind the drivers seat I would think, as it's near the fuel pump access panel.
Hoggy.


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

OK, thanks Hoggy, I'll have a look there....

Fingers crossed it's the problem.....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, According to Haynes, yes the Haynes,  it's behind the rear centre speaker behind the seats.
Hoggy.


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

You're kidding, there's a Haynes manual for the Mk1....... Godda get me one!

Last car I had a Haynes manual for was a Mk1 Scirocco, and that got well used!


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Boooo, it doesn't do V6, but it'll still be handy!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

milnei said:


> You're kidding, there's a Haynes manual for the Mk1....... Godda get me one!
> 
> Last car I had a Haynes manual for was a Mk1 Scirocco, and that got well used!


Hi, Only recently avail in the last month. Appears to be more comprehensive than the £60+ Bentley.
Hoggy.


----------



## milnei (Feb 28, 2017)

Found the module, tucked away and quite tricky to access.








Got it out and opened it up. 








Looks like some water damage. Maybe in a downpour with the roof down water has collected in the area where the module is and its fried!
Fitted my new one and I've got the lamp levellers moving using my OBDeleven.
Next issue is to get them manually adjusted so they're ok, but one of the adjusters is seized.


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Headlight beam adjustment module j431 behind right rear trim panel, near access plate for fuel pump on Roadster
> Head light control module j343, j344 below head light assembly.. battery & air filter remove.
> According to Bentley.
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy,

Sorry to drag this post up again, but is this the H L C M (J343,J344) your referring to in your previous post this::
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124086209066

Regards


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hacksawcats said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Headlight beam adjustment module j431 behind right rear trim panel, near access plate for fuel pump on Roadster
> ...


Hi, I can't find a pic of the j343/344 so not sure if it's the same part. Bentley only shows it's position.
Ask the seller, he may have some idea.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hacksawcats said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


OK, Thanks, What does the J343/344 refer to?

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hacksawcats said:


> OK, Thanks, What does the J343/344 refer to? Cheers


Hi, J343/344 are the Xenon headlight control module.
Hoggy.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

I think the terms used in the manual are confusing , to me it looks as if the headlight control modules are what we'd refer to these days as the ballasts under the headlight, and that the range control module is the item number 1 in the diagram behind the front seats/rear seat area, shown in the post above on 4th June 2017?


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

silverbug said:


> I think the terms used in the manual are confusing , to me it looks as if the headlight control modules are what we'd refer to these days as the ballasts under the headlight, and that the range control module is the item number 1 in the diagram behind the front seats/rear seat area, shown in the post above on 4th June 2017?


Ahh I see, thanks for the info, that diagram helps a lot. My spark has told me that my headlight control module has been fried as he cant reach it on vagcom and that I need to buy a headlight control module, so I guess he means part number 1 on the diagram?

Cheers


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Hacksawcats said:


> Hi Hoggy,
> 
> Sorry to drag this post up again, but is this the H L C M (J343,J344) your referring to in your previous post this::
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124086209066
> ...


Yes the item that you've already found , this is what I reckon you need, the range control module.
If your headlights currently work then the ballasts ('xenon headlight control module' on each headlamp) must be OK.


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

silverbug said:



> Hacksawcats said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Hoggy,
> ...


That's great, thanks for the help and thanks Hoggy for your input.


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

So found where the headlight ECU is but ddoes anyone have any top tips on how toremove the rear trim around the rear speaker in a roadster? I:be checked the Haynes manual buy it's a bit vague!

Cheers


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

If you mean the square bass speaker between the seats the trim just prises out , use a plastic kitchen spatula to carefully get under one edge and then work around, it can then easily be pulled out .
Once the grille cover is off it's a simple process to undo the 4 torx screws (T25?) holding the main trim piece in .
If you mean the speaker/trim panels on either side of the car , once the speaker grille and trim already mentioned have been removed the panels either side of the car just unclip and wriggle out , although it takes a fair bit of effort .
Putting them back in is a bit of a pain too.


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

silverbug said:


> If you mean the square bass speaker between the seats the trim just prises out , use a plastic kitchen spatula to carefully get under one edge and then work around, it can then easily be pulled out .
> Once the grille cover is off it's a simple process to undo the 4 torx screws (T25?) holding the main trim piece in .
> If you mean the speaker/trim panels on either side of the car , once the speaker grille and trim already mentioned have been removed the panels either side of the car just unclip and wriggle out , although it takes a fair bit of effort .
> Putting them back in is a bit of a pain too.


Hi Silverbug, yes that's exactly what I mean, that's great, you've been very helpful.

Regards


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Hacksawcats said:


> silverbug said:
> 
> 
> > If you mean the square bass speaker between the seats the trim just prises out , use a plastic kitchen spatula to carefully get under one edge and then work around, it can then easily be pulled out .
> ...


Sorry I didn't read your post properly but yes it's the rear base speaker trim I need to remove, so that I can gain access to the headlight ECU.

Thanks


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

No worries , glad to help .
I think you might need to remove both the grille and the main trim piece into which it fits to get at the area where the range control module is (I've never looked for mine so not sure on this ) , but if so it's really easy to do .
The bass speaker might be in your way too, but it's only held in by another 4 of those torx screws , just be careful not to drop them!
Hopefully you won't have to remove the very large piece of trim that goes on each side of the car , I had to remove the nearside one recently as I had to replace a dying CD changer , easy enough to wriggle out but a pain to get back in .


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

silverbug said:


> No worries , glad to help .
> I think you might need to remove both the grille and the main trim piece into which it fits to get at the area where the range control module is (I've never looked for mine so not sure on this ) , but if so it's really easy to do .
> The bass speaker might be in your way too, but it's only held in by another 4 of those torx screws , just be careful not to drop them!
> Hopefully you won't have to remove the very large piece of trim that goes on each side of the car , I had to remove the nearside one recently as I had to replace a dying CD changer , easy enough to wriggle out but a pain to get back in .


Thanks Bug, Good to know.


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Hacksawcats said:


> silverbug said:
> 
> 
> > No worries , glad to help .
> ...


So removed middle speaker cover and screws, but can't see anything else that needs undoing. Is the centre just supposed to pull out, tried with trim tools but it's not having any of it!


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

It's ok, got it now, stuck with 14 years of coffee spills and other nonsense!


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Ok, stripped down, bit can't get the boot release handle out of the way. Anyone know how to get the cable off the handle?


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

You get a handle?
Us coupe's just get a loop.

Looks like the cable will just pull up out of the slot then unhook from the lever


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

davebowk said:


> You get a handle?
> Us coupe's just get a loop.
> 
> Looks like the cable will just pull up out of the slot then unhook from the lever


Yer my bad, I was just getting a bit nervous about how deep I had to go! It was easy in the end. However having stripped all the left side paneling, guess what? It's not bloody there!! So I guess I'll have start stripping the RHS out now. Haynes just mentions it's behind the "rear speaker", might be helpful if they mentioned which side!! Jesus!! :-(


----------



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

Bentley manual describes location as behind right rear trim panel near access plate for fuel pump, hope this helps


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

brianmcc51 said:


> Bentley manual describes location as behind right rear trim panel near access plate for fuel pump, hope this helps


OK, Thanks for the reply.But my bad: on the previous post I said "I Guess I'll have to strip the RHS down now" but I've already striped the RHS down (drivers side) I meant I'll have to strip the LHD (Passenger side) down. But that contradicts what your Bentley Manual states. Question is should I strip the LHD down or go in search of the access plate for the fuel pump on the RHS (drivers side)?? Ahhh :-(

Cheers


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

This may not help , and I hope it doesn't confuse matters :lol: , but I had the passenger side (of my RHD roadster) area taken apart recently when I replaced my CD changer as it all needs to come out to remove the changer.
I wasn't looking for the headlight control module, and wish I'd taken a better look now , especially as I didn't take any pictures :? , but I didn't see anything there?

Edit 
This picture from earlier in thread ;
It probably is there on passenger side (of RHD car) don't think I was looking far enough up, as it does look fairly well hidden .


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

silverbug said:


> This may not help , and I hope it doesn't confuse matters :lol: , but I had the passenger side (of my RHD roadster) area taken apart recently when I replaced my CD changer as it all needs to come out to remove the changer.
> I wasn't looking for the headlight control module, and wish I'd taken a better look now , especially as I didn't take any pictures :? , but I didn't see anything there?
> 
> Edit
> ...


So just to be clear you think its on the LHS (Passenger side)? Its just that I don't want to strip the LHS down as well only to find there'd nothing there.

Cheers


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm saying that I'm not sure  .
If you had the drivers side out did you definitely look far enough up as shown in the picture above?
It looks fairly well hidden .
If it's not on the drivers side of a RHD car then it must be on passenger side, but as I've already said , I was too busy concentrating on the CD changer which is at a low level in that area to notice whether there was anything tucked away higher up.....


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

silverbug said:


> I'm saying that I'm not sure  .
> If you had the drivers side out did you definitely look far enough up as shown in the picture above?
> It looks fairly well hidden .
> If it's not on the drivers side of a RHD car then it must be on passenger side, but as I've already said , I was too busy concentrating on the CD changer which is at a low level in that area to notice whether there was anything tucked away higher up.....


OK, Thanks, I'll tripple check before I start taking the LHS out.


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

milnei said:


> Found the module, tucked away and quite tricky to access.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Was it definitely behind the RHS (Drivers Side) rear trim panels? I've had a look, but I must be looking in the wrong place!


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

My post on a different thread re Range Control Module location on a roadster.

"Finally found it located behind the sub. There is a half moon cutout at the bottom, just big enough to get a hand in, 2 10mm nuts holding it in place. Bring it through the the gap into the sub area and then disconnect."

HTH


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

TT-Dru said:


> My post on a different thread re Range Control Module location on a roadster.
> 
> "Finally found it located behind the sub. There is a half moon cutout at the bottom, just big enough to get a hand in, 2 10mm nuts holding it in place. Bring it through the the gap into the sub area and then disconnect."
> 
> HTH


So is it more in the middle of the car , rather than on any particular side?
Does the subwoofer need to come out first ? (easy enough I know ) 
Thanks


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

silverbug said:


> TT-Dru said:
> 
> 
> > My post on a different thread re Range Control Module location on a roadster.
> ...


Yes Unscrew the sub and move to one side should then be able to see the half moon cutout. Shine a light in there and should see the module


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

TT-Dru said:


> Yes Unscrew the sub and move to one side should then be able to see the half moon cutout. Shine a light in there and should see the module


Thanks for the clarification , am sure it will help Hacksawcats in finding it and anybody else in the future looking at this thread  .
Explains why I didn't see it when replacing the CD changer, I had the subwoofer out but wasn't looking far enough into the dark recesses in that area :lol: .


----------



## Andywill (Aug 29, 2017)

Would you be able to see it or get at it from the "letterbox" at the back of the boot?


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

TT-Dru said:


> silverbug said:
> 
> 
> > TT-Dru said:
> ...


So, I here??


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

*in*


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes
It should be just over to the drivers side from what I can remember.
The cut out is only just big enough to get your hand in.


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

milnei said:


> Found the module, tucked away and quite tricky to access.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Milne,
Any chance you could clarify where about you found it as I cant seem to recognize from your photo exactly where in the rear your photo was taken from in relation to my photo that I have posted.

Regards


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

So, Still cant find this bloomin Headlight ECU. Looked everywhere on the RHS but cant find it, so I'm going to put that back together and take the LHS trim now. Can I just check with everybody: This car was originally A Halogen headlight vehicle, so just checking there's a definitely an ECU fitted? I've checked the haynes and according to the photo in the haynes I'm definitely on the correct side, but just wondering if the Haynes is showing a LHS vehicle or something like that?

























Also While I'm on: I removed the rear circular plate and found what |I think is probably the hood hydraulics, could anyone confirm or tell me what it is?









And one last thing. I've found a wet patch when I was mooching around, is it likely to be because the rear drains need unblocking and if so how please?


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Maybe previous owner had a problem and moved it some where drier, I can't see it being too far from where it should be


----------



## imartyn (Aug 31, 2015)

Not sure that halogen spec'ed cars would have these as their adjustment is manual, no real need for fancy control electronics.

I think you've discovered the fuel tank. :lol:


----------



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

From wiring diagram it looks as though the control module is only fitted to cars with hid lamps. Halogen lamp levelling mottos are controlled directly from the dash control beside the light switch. The control module only connects to the sensors on the suspension and the motors in the headlights it has no other connections


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

That's the fuel tank with the fuel lines coming out and the leci connection for the fuel pump!

Stevie


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks Guys. But that presents another problem as the spark who came to look at the original problem see earlier posts),stated that he couldn't connect to the headlight control unit via his vagcom, so is he talking nonsense?

Also anyone any suggestions/advice on the damp patch previously mentioned?

Cheers


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

If you have a manual level control next to your light switch then you won't have an auto level system.
So that's why it wont connect to the headlight level module because there isn't one, but it is still listed on VCDS so if you click it it will look for it but not find it.

Did you originally have Halogen lights?


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

davebowk said:


> If you have a manual level control next to your light switch then you won't have an auto level system.
> So that's why it wont connect to the headlight level module because there isn't one, but it is still listed on VCDS so if you click it it will look for it but not find it.
> 
> Did you originally have Halogen lights?


Thats what I originally thought, but it looks like I've been lead astray! . Yes it did originally have Halogen headlights. So what next, start checking the relays?

Cheers


----------



## imartyn (Aug 31, 2015)

Perhaps you can remind us what problems you are having with your lights.


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

imartyn said:


> Perhaps you can remind us what problems you are having with your lights.


Ahh, yes, my bad again, I was posting on a different thread! Here you go:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 2&start=45


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Just thought I's share with you where we're up to with the lights! Unbelievably this all started with not being able to put the spring clip back on the side light bulb housing! I know, don't even ask! LOL:


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

silverbug said:


> TT-Dru said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Unscrew the sub and move to one side should then be able to see the half moon cutout. Shine a light in there and should see the module
> ...


Hi Silver bug,
Can I Just check with you, I've removed all the screws and the one grommet from the CD space, do I have to remove the connector vi accessing the boot and if so any heads up exactly where in the boot?









https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 6&start=45

Cheers


----------



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

Are you still trying to find the headlight control module, I thought if a car was originally fitted with halogen lights it wouldn't have a control module. Did your car have halogen lights originally. I don't think the module is your problem with the fog lights as I only controls the headlight beam adjustment.


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

brianmcc51 said:


> Are you still trying to find the headlight control module, I thought if a car was originally fitted with halogen lights it wouldn't have a control module. Did your car have halogen lights originally. I don't think the module is your problem with the fog lights as I only controls the headlight beam adjustment.


No, no, no! That ship has definitely sailed!! Whilst I was looking for the "HCU" I discovered a puddle!! in the half moon section, so I need to investigate where that's coming from now! :-(

Cheers


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi Guys, Its OK now, I've managed to get the CD Loader out. What a pain though!
Cheers


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Hacksawcats said:


> silverbug said:
> 
> 
> > TT-Dru said:
> ...


Sorry Hacksawcats , I completely missed this post of yours until today!
I guess you've figured it out now though , once the screws at side and front and that plastic plug are removed the CD changer and it's housing should wiggle free!
I say 'should ', it's a tight fit in there and a swine of a job!
Not a job I'm in a hurry to do again.


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

No problem, but what a pain! Talk about over engineered nonsense! And just to add insult to injury! No trace/sign of a leak! Poured a full kettle down the boot lid seal, hood rear seal and the hood rear window seal.Not a drop in the floor of where the CD changer was after me mopping up 5 wringing wet towels worth of water! Very odd.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

Hacksawcats said:


> No problem, but what a pain! Talk about over engineered nonsense! And just to add insult to injury! No trace/sign of a leak! Poured a full kettle down the boot lid seal, hood rear seal and the hood rear window seal.Not a drop in the floor of where the CD changer was after me mopping up 5 wringing wet towels worth of water! Very odd.


Have you eliminated the roadster drain tubes as the source?
That water has to be getting in from somewhere...


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

silverbug said:


> Hacksawcats said:
> 
> 
> > No problem, but what a pain! Talk about over engineered nonsense! And just to add insult to injury! No trace/sign of a leak! Poured a full kettle down the boot lid seal, hood rear seal and the hood rear window seal.Not a drop in the floor of where the CD changer was after me mopping up 5 wringing wet towels worth of water! Very odd.
> ...


Drian Tubes? No I haven't, got any more info, or point me the right direction?


----------



## Hacksawcats (Jan 16, 2020)

Hacksawcats said:


> silverbug said:
> 
> 
> > Hacksawcats said:
> ...


Its OK, I've found a post now. Many thanks


----------



## rogerowen (Dec 28, 2020)

Hacksawcats said:


> Drian Tubes? No I haven't, got any more info, or point me the right direction?


Did you find the drain holes? This was my problem, Comfort Control Module fried, and now trying to find where the hell is the control unit that activates the headlight aim motors! Glad I found the drain holes though.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

rogerowen said:


> Did you find the drain holes? This was my problem, Comfort Control Module fried, and now trying to find where the hell is the control unit that activates the headlight aim motors! Glad I found the drain holes though.


Under the back seat in a Coupe and same location in a Roadster.
It is only a tiny thing.


----------



## rogerowen (Dec 28, 2020)

David C said:


> Under the back seat in a Coupe and same location in a Roadster.
> It is only a tiny thing.


I'm following several clues on the forum, I have a feeling it must be floor mounted as that's where water was accumulating because of blocked drain holes. Favourite tip seems to be to remove central loudspeaker behind the seats and it's just to the left (drivers side).


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

rogerowen said:


> I'm following several clues on the forum, I have a feeling it must be floor mounted as that's where water was accumulating because of blocked drain holes. Favourite tip seems to be to remove central loudspeaker behind the seats and it's just to the left (drivers side).


It is on the floor..... under where the back seat would be.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

I’ve never tried looking for the headlight control module behind the central speaker as I’ve only ever seen it having removed the drivers side cubby hole liner on my roadster….but think it may well be visible behind the speaker..
Here’s a pic I took of my car when changing my drain tubes showing the headlight control module, the black box with red connector.


----------



## rogerowen (Dec 28, 2020)

silverbug said:


> I’ve never tried looking for the headlight control module behind the central speaker as I’ve only ever seen it having removed the drivers side cubby hole liner on my roadster….but think it may well be visible behind the speaker..
> Here’s a pic I took of my car when changing my drain tubes showing the headlight control module, the black box with red connector.
> View attachment 477132


Wow! That looks much more accessible! Is the trim tricky to remove here? Also, just wondering where the drain tubes exit the vehicle, I cleared them with a drain cleaning wire but it didn't show up under the car.


----------



## silverbug (Jan 1, 2020)

rogerowen said:


> Wow! That looks much more accessible! Is the trim tricky to remove here? Also, just wondering where the drain tubes exit the vehicle, I cleared them with a drain cleaning wire but it didn't show up under the car.


Quite a pain to remove TBH.
The really large single trim panel behind the seats needs removing (it needs a bit of brute force carefully applied) and also the cubby hole liner behind the drivers seat.
There’s a fir-tree profile plastic plug holding in the liner in and it can be tricky to remove.
Once the trim panel and cubby hole liner are removed then access to the headlight range control module is easy.
I had to do all this dismantling just to get access to a square hole through which to put my arms to install new roof drain tubes.
I don’t advocate trying to rod them through as they’re fragile , being made of a strong polythene type material.
I replaced mine as preventative maintenance, one side of car was fine, the other side the tube had a few small holes.
The exit for the drain tubes is in the rear wheel arch , the end of the drain tube terminates in a














black grommet , see pic of newly installed drain tube on my car .


----------



## rogerowen (Dec 28, 2020)

silverbug said:


> Quite a pain to remove TBH.
> The really large single trim panel behind the seats needs removing (it needs a bit of brute force carefully applied) and also the cubby hole liner behind the drivers seat.
> There’s a fir-tree profile plastic plug holding in the liner in and it can be tricky to remove.
> Once the trim panel and cubby hole liner are removed then access to the headlight range control module is easy.
> ...


Thank you so much - this is really helpful.


----------

